# Neevas Coat...



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't stop laughing at Neevas coat right now.. It really has no idea what it wants to do!

God love her, tried all brushes and still wont sit I find it hilarious its so puffy it makes her head look tiny! Oh neevs you really are an oddball. :laughing5:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol aww, adorable little scruff  It certainly is pretty all over the place. Too cute!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow neevs looks like shes had a growth spurt since I last saw her! she looks like a little puffa fish bless her haha. You can see her coat is going to be so thick and long though!
Her tail is amazing, like extra thick! So do her and Pablo still get on as well as they used to?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Lol aww, adorable little scruff  It certainly is pretty all over the place. Too cute!


Its sitting a bit flatter today but she still looks mental its hilarious! Thankfully she doesn't mind getting brushed so its half the battle. How is Finleys coat coming along?



Jessicashield said:


> Wow neevs looks like shes had a growth spurt since I last saw her! she looks like a little puffa fish bless her haha. You can see her coat is going to be so thick and long though!
> Her tail is amazing, like extra thick! So do her and Pablo still get on as well as they used to?


That hair has no idea what it wants to do haha! Thank god its thick because the weather here is so cold and wet she needs it! And yup they adore each other its really cute but she totally rules him, but she will groom him for hours they also cuddle into each other for sleepy time and it genuinely melts my heart! When I add a third we'll see how they get on then haha...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is some fur!!! I'm in love! I'm gonna have to steal her from you if she gets in poofier! Reminds me of my hair after a wash ( black girl probs!) 😂😂she has grown a ton, I'm loving her size. Beautiful baby girl.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

WOW Neeva! What a cutie, that is really something. Get used to brushing her Caitlyn...I bet you will be doing it lots. She is a WILD beauty!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I especially like her ear squiggles


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh my gosh! That is some fur!!! I'm in love! I'm gonna have to steal her from you if she gets in poofier! Reminds me of my hair after a wash ( black girl probs!) 😂😂she has grown a ton, I'm loving her size. Beautiful baby girl.


Thank you hun!! Its laying flatter today thank god haha, she looked a bit mental last night! she's just a little ball of fluff and mischief! She's a good size I was a but worried because she's a tiny little thing but I'm getting used to it she's very short and fat like her daddy! I actually found her dog auntie on Facebook and she's beautiful! Ill send you over some pics you'd love her! And guuuuurl I may be white but I have proper ringlet curl frizz hair I feel you! Its hell if I leave it to dry naturally, I got extensions in and it took the woman around 7 hours to do it was insane, but your hair always looks beautiful! Hot chi mum ! 



debrawade10 said:


> WOW Neeva! What a cutie, that is really something. Get used to brushing her Caitlyn...I bet you will be doing it lots. She is a WILD beauty!


Thanks Debby!! She's got hair as wild as her nature I can tell you that  She's currently running around with a tape measure reeking havoc in my house. She got into the poop bags today and I buy packs of 100 and they were everywhere.. Oh the joys!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I especially like her ear squiggles


Thanks Stella!

I think they're hilarious, because they're that blondie colour they really stand out she's such a wee odd ball. She went swimming in her water bowl today.. She loves the water but only on her terms bath time can get scary. 3lbs of pure satan.. :laughing5:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She looks a bit like one of those really woolly caterpillars


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She looks a bit like one of those really woolly caterpillars


OMG you are spot on I am laughing so much!

Neeva or Caterpillar you decide..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing8: :laughing8: :laughing8: :laughing8: :laughing8:

Completely indistinguishable!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

omg, too funny, Neva and the caterpillar are sisters....love it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL oh my god, the caterpillar reference is spot on  Then again, I have never been tempted to snuggle a caterpillar...so maybe not quite  



Cait93x said:


> How is Finleys coat coming along?


Let's just say it's not *quite* as thick and lush as Neeva's...lol.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Neeva's coat is amazing! She's going to be a little fluff ball, the caterpillar reference was hilarious. I didn't realise how much the long coats change as they age and get their adult coat. It's really fascinating. Finley is just stunning with or without fluff.


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Neeva is a very fine looking girl!! :love10: Titan has a very thick and fluffy coat as well, he is only 9 weeks but I guess his adult coat will be reasonably floofy as well.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> omg, too funny, Neva and the caterpillar are sisters....love it.


Haha can't tell the difference EH ?!!



SinisterKisses said:


> LOL oh my god, the caterpillar reference is spot on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he's such a beautiful boy!! I can see his coat coming in lovely, some take longer than others so don't be disheartened! Hes getting a good bit of neck scruff I can see, I love his colouring it's so unusual I can't wait to see him grow!



Kismet said:


> Neeva's coat is amazing! She's going to be a little fluff ball, the caterpillar reference was hilarious. I didn't realise how much the long coats change as they age and get their adult coat. It's really fascinating. Finley is just stunning with or without fluff.


Thank you!! She sure is a little poof ball right now. And I know I never realised how much she blew her coat until I was looking over some old puppy pics. She's only 6 months so we have heaps to go! Oh the joy of long coats they keep us guessing!



miss nomer said:


> Neeva is a very fine looking girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you! And you're not in the dreaded puppy ugly stages yet with little Titan. He'll blow all that fluff everywhere and be a bit baldy looking for a few months until his adult coat grows in, Neeva blew hers early at around 3 months she is now 6 months and her coat is coming in nicely! It's an exciting time take loads of pics of the lil man so you can look back and see how much he changes!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks  I'm not worried, it is coming in very slowly. I only wish it would come in faster because it's getting rather COLD here now and the poor guy needs some fur to keep him warm!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's so funny! She looks a bit like an electrocuted cartoon character with that spiky hair. lol Either way she's so pretty!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a beautiful ,thick coat Neeva has, even if she having a wild hair day. Did she get a little taller? It's so hard to tell in pictures sometimes. Love seeing pictures of her.


----------

